# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من أحكام دعاء المظلوم

## أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي

_- المظلوم وإن كان فاجراً_  :

 إياك والظلم ، فإن الظلم ظلمات ، ودعوة المظلوم ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب.عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ r بَعَثَ مُعَاذًا إِلَى الْيَمَنِ فَقَالَ : (اتَّقِ دَعْوَةَ الْمَظْلُومِ فَإِنَّهَا لَيْسَ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ حِجَابٌ)(*[1]*) 
( حجاب ) حاجز يحول دون وصولها واستجابتها. 
فعلى هذا فدعاء المظلوم لا حاجز ولا مانع بينها وبين الله ، ولا شك في إجابة الله عز وجل لها . 
قال ابن الملقن رحمه الله(*[2]*) : (اتَّقِ دَعْوَةَ الْمَظْلُومِ فَإِنَّهَا لَيْسَ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ حِجَابٌ) هذا تنبيه على الامتناعمن جميع أنواع الظلم .
ثم قال : وعلل إنفاذ دعوة المظلوم بعدم الحجاب بينها وبين الله تأكيدًا لتحريم الظلم وتنبيهًا على سرعة عقوبة فاعله ، ودعوة المظلوم مسموعة لا ترد ، وهو معنى عدم الحجاب بينها وبين الله تعالى.
ثم قال : والمعنى : ان المظلوم دعوته مقبولة وإن كان عاصيا مخلطا ، ولا يكون عصيانه وتخليطه حاجبا لدعائه.انتهى.

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r(ثَلاثُ دَعَوَاتٍ مُسْتَجَابَاتٌ لا شَكَّ فِيهِنَّ : دَعْوَةُ الْمَظْلُومِ ، وَدَعْوَةُ الْمُسَافِرِ ، وَدَعْوَةُ الْوَالِدِ عَلَى وَلَدِهِ)(*[3]*)


فأبشر أيها المظلوم فإن أُغلقت في وجهك الأبواب ، فاقرع أبواب السماء ، وبُثَّ إلى الجبار شكواك ، فهو ناصر المظلومين ، وملجأ المستضعفين ، وَعَدَ بنُصْرة الملهوف ، وإجابةِ المظلوم .
فدعاء المظلوم مستجاب على كل حال ؛ لأن المظلوم إنما يطلب من الله حقه ، والله سبحانه لا يمنع ذا حق حقه.


ومن_ قصص إجابة دعاء المظلوم : 
_


ما حدث لسعد بن أبي وقاص وقد اشتكاه رجلٌ ظلما ، فدعا عليه سعد قائلا : (اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ عَبْدُكَ هَذَا كَاذِبًا قَامَ رِيَاءً وَسُمْعَةً فَأَطِلْ عُمْرَهُ وَأَطِلْ فَقْرَهُ وَعَرِّضْهُ بِالْفِتَن) 
فقال عبد الملك بن عمير أحد رواة الحديث :فأنا رأيته بعد قد سقط حاجباه على عينيه من الكبر وإنه ليتعرض للجواري في الطرق يغمزهن ، وكان هذا الرجل يقول : (إِذَا سُئِلَ يَقُولُ : شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ مَفْتُونٌ أَصَابَتْنِي دَعْوَةُ سَعْدٍ)(*[4]*) 
(للجواري) جمع جارية وهي الأنثى الصغيرة (يغمزهن) يعصر أعضاءهن بأصابعه.
وكذلك سعيد بن عمرو بن نفيل اشتكته امرأة تُسمى أروى ظلما ، فدعا عليها قائلا : (اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَتْ كَاذِبَةً فَأَعْمِ بَصَرَهَا وَاجْعَلْ قَبْرَهَا فِي دَارِهَا) فقال أحد رواة الحديث : َرَأَيْتُهَا عَمْيَاءَ تَلْتَمِسُ الْجُدُرَ ،تَقُولُ : أَصَابَتْنِي دَعْوَةُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ ، فَبَيْنَمَا هِيَ تَمْشِي فِي الدَّارِ ، مَرَّتْ عَلَى بِئْرٍ فِي الدَّارِ ، فَوَقَعَتْ فِيهَا فَكَانَتْ قَبْرَهَا(*[5]*).
فليحذر الظالم المعتدي أن تصيبه دعوة مظلوم خرجت من قلب مكلوم ، ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب ، فما أسرع ما تجاب دعوته .


عن حميد بن هلال قال(*[6]*): كان بين مطرف وبين رجل من قومه شيء .
فقال له مطرف : إن كنت كاذبا فأماتك الله أو تعجل الله بك . قال : فخر ميتا مكانه.قال : فاستعدى أهله زيادا وهو على البصرة .
فقال لهم زياد : هل ضربه ؟ هل مسه ؟
فقالوا : لا . فقال زياد : هي دعوة رجل صالح وافقت قدر الله.


وعن سليمان بن حرب قال(*[7]*): كان مطرف مجاب الدعوة أرسله رجل يخطب له فذكره للقوم فأبوه ، فذكر نفسه فزوجوه .
فقال له الرجل في ذلك : بعثتك تخطب لي خطبت لنفسك .
قال قد بدأتُ بك ، قال : كذبت .
قال اللهم إن كان كذب علي فأرني به ، قال : فمات مكانه فاستعدوا عليه ، فقال لهم الأمير : ادعوا أنتم أيضا عليه كما كان دعا عليكم.

_توضيح_ (*[8]*) : 
قال ابن العربي إلا أنه (دعاء المظلوم) وإن كان مطلقاً (بأن الله سيجيبه لا محالة) فهو مقيد بالحديث الآخر (وهو) أن الداعي على ثلاث مراتب : إما أن يعجل له ما طلب ، وإما أن يدخر له أفضل منه ، وإما أن يدفع عنه من السوء مثله.
- وهذا كما قُيدَ مطلق قوله تعالى (أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ ) بقوله تعالى (فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاء)(الأنعام :41) 
قلتُ: يعنى هذا : أن الله وإن تكفل بإجابة دعوة المظلوم والمضطر وأن لا يردهما ، إلا أن هذا متعلقا بمشيئته سبحانه ، كأن توافق دعوتهما ما قدره الله مسبقا ، فإن جاءت على خلاف ما قدره الله ، أثابهما الله على الدعاء ، أو يدفع عنهما من الشر ، أو يدخر هذا لهما في يوم القيامة . 

قال أبو بكر الطرطوشي رحمه الله(*[9]*) :
 فإن قال قائل : قال الله (اجيبُ دعوةَ الداعِ) [البقرة :186] فقد يدعو الداعي فلا يُجاب دعاؤه.
والجواب عن ذلك فيما يُقال في الآية : أنها مطلقة ، ثم قيدت بالمشيئة ، قال تعالى(فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاء)(الأنعام :41)
فتقدير الكلام : أجيبُ دعوة الداعي إن شئتُ . 
ونظيره قوله سبحانه (مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الآخِرَةِ نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ وَمَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ نَصِيبٍ) [الشورى: 20]
وكثير ممن يريد حرث الدنيا ولا يؤتاه فهذا خطاب مطلق ، ثم قُيد بالمشيئة فقال في موضع آخر (مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعَاجِلَةَ عَجَّلْنَا لَهُ فِيهَا مَا نَشَاءُ لِمَنْ نُرِيدُ) [الإسراء: 18]
فهذا هو الجواب الأصولي المعول عليه.
ثم قال : وقد يجيب السيد عبده ، والوالد ولده ثم لا يعطيه سؤله ، لأن في ذلك هلاكه ، فعند ذلك يكون المنع عطاء ، بل هو أشرف نت العطاء ، وإذا منع المسؤول وهو لا يضره العطاء ، ولا ينفعه المنع ، فليس ذلك إلا حسن النظر إليه.
ثم ذكر رحمه الله حديث أبي سعيد الخدري أن النبي r (مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَدْعُو بِدَعْوَةٍ ، لَيْسَ فِيهَا إِثْمٌ وَلا قَطِيعَةُ رَحِمٍ ، إِلا أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا إِحْدَى ثَلاثٍ : 
إِمَّا أَنْ تُعَجَّلَ لَهُ دَعْوَتُهُ ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يَدَّخِرَهَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ مِنْ السُّوءِ مِثْلَهَا) قَالُوا : إِذًا نُكْثِرُ ، قَالَ : (اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ)(*[10]*)
فيكون تقدير الآية : أجيب دعوة الداعي بالذي هو أفضل وأصلح ، ألا ترى قوله تعالى (وَلَوْ يُعَجِّلُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ الشَّرَّ اسْتِعْجَالَهُم  ْ بِالْخَيْرِ لَقُضِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَجَلُهُمْ) [يونس: 11] 
وذكر رحمه الله أجوبة أخرى غير ما ذكرناها عنه .

                                   *  *  *  *  *
_-_ _المظلوم الفاجر أو الكافر :_


واعلم أن المظلوم وإن كان فاجراً وعاصياً فإن دعاءه مستجاب  كذلك .
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r (دَعْوَةُ الْمَظْلُومِ مُسْتَجَابَةٌ وَإِنْ كَانَ فَاجِرًا فَفُجُورُهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ)(*[11]*)
*ومما يؤكد إجابة دعوة المظلوم وإن كان كافرا حديث عائشة (أن وليدة سوداء لحي من العرب أعتقوها ، .. ثم حدث من أمرهم أنهم اتهموها بسرقة وشاح أحمر لابنتهم ، وكانت حدأة قد رأته فحسبته لحما فأخذته ، ففتشوها فلم يجدوا معها شيئا ، ثم جاءت الحدأة فألقته عليهم ، فعلموا براءتها ، ثم جاءت إلى رسول الله* r*فأسلمت ، قالت عائشة :فكان لها خباء في المسجد)([12])* 
وفي رواية عند البيهقي في الشعب أن تلك الوليدة السوداء قالت : 
(فَدَعوتُ اللهَ أَنْ يُبَرئني ، قالتْ : فَجَاءتْ الْحِدَأةُ بالوشاح حتى طرحته وسطهم وهم ينظرون)(*[13]*)
*فكان هذا الدعاء منها قبل أن تسلم وتذهب إلى المدينة ، وقد أجابه الله لها ، وهي على كفرها ، وما هذا إلا لأنها كانت مظلومة.*

*وقال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :* 

*وربَّ ظلومٍ قد كفـــيت بحربـــه... فأوقعه المقـدور أيَّ وقـوعِ*
*فما كان لي الإســلامُ إلا تعبــدًا ...وأدعيــةً لا تُتَّقــى بـدروع*
*وحسبك أن ينجو الظلومُ وخلفـه... سهامُ دعاءٍ من قِسيِّ ركوع*
*مُرَيَّشة بالهدب مـــن كل ساهـــرٍ... منهلة أطرافـــها بدمـــوع*
*وقال :*
*أتهزأ بالـــــدعاء وتزدريه ... وما تدري بما صنع الدعاءُ*
*سهام الليل لا تخطي ولكن ... له أمــدٌ وللأمـد انقضـاءُ* 

*دعاء الظالم لا يستجاب.*


*قال تعالى : ( وَمَا دُعَاء الْكَافِرِينَ إِلاَّ فِى ضَلاَلٍ ) [الرعد : 14] * 
*قال ابن بطال معلقا على الآية([14]) : وهذا أصل فى دعاء الظالم أنه لا يُستجاب فيمن دعا عليه ، وإنما يرتفع إلى الله تعالى من الدعاء ما وافق الحق وسبيل الصدّق .*





[1] ) (صحيح) البخاري [2316] مسلم [19]

[2] ) الإعلام بفوائد عمدة الأحكام لابن الملقن [ج3- ص13 ، 14] ط العلمية.

[3] ) (سنده صحيح) المعجم الأوسط للطبراني [24] مسند أحمد [7501 ] أبو داود [1536] الترمذي [1905] ابن ماجه [3862]

1) (صحيح) البخاري [722] مسلم [453]

2) (صحيح) مسلم [1610]  

[6] ) حلية الأولياء [ج2 -ص206]

[7] ) تاريخ دمشق في ترجمة مطرف بن عبد الله [ج 58-ص324]

[8] ) فتح الباري [ج 3-ص360]  

[9] ) الدعاء لأبي بكر الطرطوشي [ص99 ، 100] ط دار الحديث. وانظر خطب العام للشيخ مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله ، فقد ذكر جملة من الوجوه في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال الذي ذكره الطرطوشي [ج2- ص388 وما بعدها]

[10] ) (سنده حسن) الأدب المفرد للبخاري [710] أحمد [11149]

*[11]* ) (سنده حسن لغيره) مسند أحمد [8781 ] الطيالسي [2330]  وله شاهد من حديث أنس في مسند أحمد [12571] بلفظ : وإن كان كافرا. وقال الحافظ في الفتح [ج3] إسناده حسن.

*[12]* ) (صحيح) البخاري [439]

*[13]* ) (سنده صحيح) شعب الإيمان للبيهقي [1106]

[14] ) شرح ابن بطال لصحيح البخاري [ج10- ص131] ط الرشد.

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *دعاء الظالم لا يستجاب.*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى : ( وَمَا دُعَاء الْكَافِرِينَ إِلاَّ فِى ضَلاَلٍ ) [الرعد : 14] * 
> *قال ابن بطال معلقا على الآية([14]) : وهذا أصل فى دعاء الظالم أنه لا يُستجاب فيمن دعا عليه ، وإنما يرتفع إلى الله تعالى من الدعاء ما وافق الحق وسبيل الصدّق .*


الله أكبر ... والحمد لله

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

لعل الأقرب أن يقال :
وجود موانع الاستجابة في ذات الشخص الداعي المظلوم غير مؤثر في استجابة دعائه
وأما وجود موانع الاستجابة في ذات دعائه - كالدعاء بإثم وغير ذلك - الذي يظهر أنه مؤثر في عدم الاستجابة
وأمر آخر :
الدعاء العام عبادة وتكون الاستجابة على صورها الثلاثة المعروفة - دفع ضر ، تأخير ثواب ، تعجيل إجابة -
وأما دعاء المظلوم بشيء معين على عين الظالم فيظهر أنها ليست كذلك وإنما هي حق له أن يأخذ به أو يتركه ليأخذ الأجر من ربه
وأمر ثالث :
لا يشترط تحقيق دعاء المظلوم والمضطر - ويدخل معهم الكافر و الفاسق - لقوله تعالى ( فيكشف ما تدعون إليه إن شاء )
وكل ما سبق قابل للبحث مع الإخوة الأفاضل

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

فوائد طيبة أستاذنا ... يا الله ... كل شيء إلا الظلم ... صعب جدا جدا جدا أن يدعو شخص عليك في ظلمات الليالي ويقول : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... أكثر شيء يخيفني أن أسبب الذى للغير دون قصد .
اللهم سترك .

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

*قال الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله - :
لابد أن يقتص للمظلوم من الظالم ، ولكن إذا أخذ المظلوم بحقه في الدنيا ، فدعا على الظالم بقدر مظلمته، واستجاب الله دعاءه فيه، فقد  اقتص لنفسه قبل أن يموت ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لمعاذ:" واتق دعوة المظلوم فإنه ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب**"*
*فإذا دعا المظلوم على ظالمه في الدنيا واستجيب لدعائه فقد اقتصّ منه في الدنيا، أما إذا سكت فلم يدع عليه ولم يعفف عنه فإنه يتقصّ له منه يوم القيامة، والله المستعان.
" شرح رياض الصالحين " حديث رقم 204
*

----------

